# Ruger Mini-14 Estimated Value



## GTGallop

I'm potentially working on a trade with a guy. He may offer up a Plain-Jane Ruger Mini-14. I haven't seen it yet but it is used and in reasonably good condition. About what do you think (ball park - big ball park) that rifle would be worth? I looked at GunBroker and saw prices ranging from $350 to $999. I want to be fair to him, but I also want to go in armed with knowledge.


----------



## tango

What serial number?
If it is a mini 14 (not a ranch rifle), the value will be less.


----------



## alterego

I know a guy who bought one for 650 a couple year ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

As an example, I have a Ranch Rifle that serials to 1999. I bought it in excellent shape in 2008 for $400. And that was at a retail gun store.
Even allowing for inflation, I would not go any higher than $500, and that much only if it is pristine.
Offer him $400 and see what he does. That would be a fair price.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

tango said:


> What serial number?
> If it is a mini 14 (not a ranch rifle), the value will be less.


The serial number is important also because Ruger used different rifling twist rates, settling on 1-9 in the mid to late 90's. 1-9 is a good all-around rate.
In the other Mini 14 thread going right now there is one post that has several links in it. Find the post and read the links.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Gunbroker list Mini-14s at the $800 range all day long... used ones are sparse.

Take RPDs advice, make an offer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Gunbroker list Mini-14s at the $800 range all day long... used ones are sparse.
> 
> Take RPDs advice, make an offer.


Used ones must be sparse since they are soooo good!


----------



## GTGallop

tango said:


> What serial number?
> If it is a mini 14 (not a ranch rifle), the value will be less.


What's the diff? I thought they were the same thing?


----------



## shootbrownelk

A new basic mini-14 is right at $700+change, I saw one at Wally World today. If you can get it for $400 and it's nice. Go for it.


----------



## Chipper

Checked cost wholesale, looks like for the cheapest is about $630. Of course they go up from there depending on options. You should be able to get one out the door in the low $700's. $630 plus 10%= $693 plus 5.5% tax would be $731 out the door. This is for brand new. I would pick up a cheap AR in the low $500's and spend the leftover cash on ammo and mags.

So a used gun would at the most be $500 in "mint" condition. Less as condition goes down. This is just my opinion. The "crazies" on Gunbroker are a different story.


----------



## Slippy

GTGallop said:


> What's the diff? I thought they were the same thing?


The Ruger Mini 14 currently comes in 3 "models"; Mini 14 Ranch Rifle in 5.56/.223, Mini 14 Target in .223 and the Mini 14 Tactical Rifle in 5.56/.223 and .300 blk.


----------



## tango

GT, the mini 14 is the original, it has open sights. You cannot mount a scope on the action, but you can guy a mount that attaches on the side. It has a 9/16 th inch straight barrel.
The newer ranch rifle (serial 580) comes with open sights and integral scope mounts, and a set of Ruger rings. The barrel is much thicker and tapers to 5/8 inch at muzzle.
The thin barrel on the mini heats up quickly and spreads the group., the ranch rifle not so much.
The ranch rifle is worth more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

GTGallop said:


> What's the diff? I thought they were the same thing?


They are, except for the receiver.
Mini 14 Ranch Rifles have scope mounts built into the top of the receiver, regular Mini 14's prior to 2004 don't. Other than that, prior to 2004 the two rifles were exactly the same year-for-year. Sights, barrels, everything.
The newer Mini's, post 2004, all have the same receivers, the only difference between the Ranch, Tactical, Target is the hardware (and the chamber on the Target is .223 ONLY).


----------

